# Travel from mainland to the Islands



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Did I read this or imagine it 

If resident on mainland Spain you get discount on flights to the Islands
If so, how?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Did I read this or imagine it
> 
> If resident on mainland Spain you get discount on flights to the Islands
> If so, how?


It is the opposite. Residents of the baleares and canarias get subsidized travel to and from the mainland.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

timwip said:


> It is the opposite. Residents of the baleares and canarias get subsidized travel to and from the mainland.



Ah 🤭😂😂😂😂😂. THANK YOU


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you seen the ad from GNV.it?
You can get a ferry ticket from Barcelona to the Balearics from €9 on a special offer.
No use to me but maybe useful to others.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh yes, we get 75% discounts to other islands and the mainland, flights and ferries


----------

